# >> AIR LIFT AUDI PRE-ORDER DEAL - B6 + B7 A4/S4 Kits! <<



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*B6 and B7 A4/S4 owners rejoice! Air Lift has officially released a launch date for their highly anticipated Audi air struts. Get them before these prices are gone!*
​

*B6 INDIVIDUAL STRUTS / REAR KITS:*

Air Lift Slam Series Front Air Struts - $899.00

Air Lift Slam Series Rear Bag Kit - $799.00



*B7 INDIVIDUAL STRUTS / REAR KITS:*

Air Lift Slam Series Front Air Struts - $899.00

Air Lift Slam Series Rear Bag Kit - $799.00



*B6 FULL KITS - SUSPENSION + MANAGEMENT:*

B6 Full Kit with Manual Management - $2150.00

B6 Full Kit with Analog Management - $2500.00

B6 Full Kit with SwitchSpeed Management - $2750.00

B6 Full Kit with AutoPilot Managementl - $2850.00

B6 Full Kit with e-Level Rocker Switch Management - $3150.00

B6 Full Kit with e-Level Touch Pad Management - $3350.00



*B7 FULL KITS - SUSPENSION + MANAGEMENT:*

B7 Full Kit with Manual Management - $2150.00

B7 Full Kit with Analog Management - $2500.00

B7 Full Kit with SwitchSpeed Management - $2750.00

B7 Full Kit with AutoPilot Managementl - $2850.00

B7 Full Kit with e-Level Rocker Switch Management - $3150.00

B7 Full Kit with e-Level Touch Pad Management - $3350.00



Have questions about these kits? Don't hesitate to call us! *802-488-5083*​


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

pre order placed


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup: Thanks for the order.


----------



## my3.slow.is.elite.as.f#&$ (Dec 15, 2010)

Can't wait to rock these this summer, placing order asap!


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

No b5 love? :'(


----------



## MIDNIGHTwanderer (Feb 20, 2009)

VirginiaBeachA4 said:


> No b5 love? :'(


ya X2  what the hale....?:sly:


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

Which bags are being used for the rear? because in the description it says mkIV golf.


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

i mean b5 it quite different from b6/b7 . can always cut your arm off for some bag yards


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

MIDNIGHTwanderer said:


> ya X2  what the hale....?:sly:


No worries B5 guys your kits will launch in late April....we didn't forget about ya PROMISE


----------



## Oralegti (Jan 12, 2008)

I didn't feel like selling my penis for rear BagYards so thank god y'all have a kit coming out


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

How long will this pre order last? I'm a little tight on money this month.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

my3.slow.is.elite.as.f#&$ said:


> Can't wait to rock these this summer, placing order asap!


Give us a call Dan, we'll take care of you. :beer:



Scooch said:


> Which bags are being used for the rear? because in the description it says mkIV golf.


Sorry about that. We will have photos of actual setup very soon.



bmxrado said:


> How long will this pre order last? I'm a little tight on money this month.


The pre-order deal will last until April 4th or until 20 kits are pre-ordered, which ever comes first.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

You guys will not be sorry for buying these!!! I love my kit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

mattnucci said:


> You guys will not be sorry for buying these!!! I love my kit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Glad your prototype kit is working out well for you Matt!

_Image removed... We'll make a thread on those struts shortly :laugh: _


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

that looks nothing like the digital rendering......


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That's typically how things go when designing a brand new product. Concepts are rarely the same from drafting to production.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Guys-

Corey snapped a pic of some prototypes to get a pic on the board. Should have good pics of finished product on Friday, including the rears. Colors etc. are not the same as you will get. Do not fear...You wont be disappointed!! 

And YES they are different then the rendering because we changed paths for dampers during this program. The ride and performance of this combination will put a smile on your face! 

And, as always, we have tested the heck out of them on our test rig and the car to make sure they work great and will last. Stay tuned for some more feedback from two lucky pilot customers.:wave:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Brian is wrong in one aspect, they won't merely make you smile, they make you grin so hard your face will hurt!!! 

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

mattnucci said:


> Brian is wrong in one aspect, they won't merely make you smile, they make you grin so hard your face will hurt!!!
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Air Ride has an effect like that. I have been that way more than two months now


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Here's a shot of the _real_ B6/B7 front strut. More pictures coming soon opcorn:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

^^^ Yup looks like what's on my car!


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

so is this basically a bag over coil setup or does the bag seal onto the strut with and o ring and a snap ring......


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

downlowcustomz said:


> so is this basically a bag over coil setup or does the bag seal onto the strut with and o ring and a snap ring......


It would also lack the 4" inner piping required by the BOC setups that limit them so much.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Retromini said:


> It would also lack the 4" inner piping required by the BOC setups that limit them so much.


Precisely, these are in no way Bag-over-coil style struts. The bag is sealed around the strut body and rod just like the rest of the models in the Air Lift Slam Series.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Audi kit UPDATE: Good news! Just shipped out 2 pilot kits today and we are on schedule to ship production by end of month.

Let me just tell you guys that this kit is d...o...p...e...DOPE! Looks like jewelry and performs like the best coil overs. I might have "official" pics for you tomorrow. I'm sure you will see more from our pilot guys in the next week or so.:beer::beer:

No BOC here. Fully integrated airsprings and matched monotube dampers with 30 level adjustment. Silent operation, over 5 inches of wheel travel, less expensive than ******* and goes f'in low! Not to mention the Air Lift warranty and great service...

Sound like you need to call Will and get you some!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

so you can shorten the shock body basically to whatever wheel size your running?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

corrado_sean2 said:


> so you can shorten the shock body basically to whatever wheel size your running?


Exactly. You can set your own ideal travel range and then fine tune the dampening at your drive height for ride comfort.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

might have to get in on this if my trade happens....just cant decide if i want another bagged car again


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Audi kit UPDATE: Good news! Just shipped out 2 pilot kits today and we are on schedule to ship production by end of month.
> 
> Let me just tell you guys that this kit is d...o...p...e...DOPE! Looks like jewelry and performs like the best coil overs. I might have "official" pics for you tomorrow. I'm sure you will see more from our pilot guys in the next week or so.:beer::beer:
> 
> ...


I agree! this kit is hella d...o...p...e...DOPE!!! i can already tell it will ride as good as they look!!!
*GO GET SOME!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

New photos from Air Lift! Check them out:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Just got initial report back from our B7 Pilot customer in England: 

I quote: "My God this drives good my man! Much love here." :heart::heart::heart::heart:

More updates to come. Happy weekend everybody!
:wave:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

just curious....doesnt the spindle on these cars block the wheel from hitting the bag? thus not really needing to be adjusted? at least thats how my a6 is and im pretty sure the a4/s4 is set up the same way. 

or did you guys want it adjustable to where if the person wanted the wheels to tuck or not? ie lengthen the shock so you dont tuck rim or shorten the shock so you can tuck rim. not bashing im just curious


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Check out these pics from our man Luke in the UK. Car is NOT cut, so no flames on how it isn't low!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...0790540644.640144.627825643.653467857&theater

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...=a.10150092519992858.275834.653467857&theater


SWEET S4!!:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

corrado_sean2 said:


> just curious....doesnt the spindle on these cars block the wheel from hitting the bag? thus not really needing to be adjusted? at least thats how my a6 is and im pretty sure the a4/s4 is set up the same way.
> 
> or did you guys want it adjustable to where if the person wanted the wheels to tuck or not? ie lengthen the shock so you dont tuck rim or shorten the shock so you can tuck rim. not bashing im just curious


Dude-

Tucking rim is a function of geometry and has nothing to do with our threaded body shocks.. The Audi has NO camber adjustment at all in the front so the tucking occurs as the car goes lower. This kit allows you to go VERY low if you are willing to cut the car in front.

These new dampers with the threaded bodies allow you to adjust your driving height without removing pressure so you can make it ride at the height AND the pressure you like!! And in the case of the car I just posted, he adjusted the rear shock up so the slammed height in the rear matched the front, since he didn't cut the car. 

Another huge advantage is the 30 levels of damping these shocks provide. With the array of engine combos in this platform, you can adjust the ride and handling characteristics to your car!

Hope that answers the questions!

Brian


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

i wasnt talking about camber or in/out tucking. was talking about up and down tucking. relationship of the gap from the fender to the wheel. but i understand what your talking about now as far as wanting a certain pressure to ride height but have to adjust the shock length for desired height. 

i originally thought the adjustment was for wheel/tire clearance so the wheel doesnt rub the bag like on most bag over coil set ups


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

corrado_sean2 said:


> i wasnt talking about camber or in/out tucking. was talking about up and down tucking. relationship of the gap from the fender to the wheel. but i understand what your talking about now as far as wanting a certain pressure to ride height but have to adjust the shock length for desired height.
> 
> i originally thought the adjustment was for wheel/tire clearance so the wheel doesn't rub the bag like on most bag over coil set ups


This is a valid point for sure! However, we engineer all our kits to not have any clearance problems with the bags considering normal wheel/tire diameter. Having this adjustment could certainly help someone that runs a wheel set-up that goes significantly out of the plus 1,2,3 style of sizing.

Most BOC combos have to run with the bag low on the strut to get the desired slam height, as you mentioned. This severely limits bag clearance. With our design, that will not be necessary!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

*Audi Kit Breaks Cover in the UK!!!*

Wow! Plush Automotive does it again..on Air Lift! Hope you all like it. Car is NOT cut...

Luke's cars get all kinds of attention and this one will be no exception. Won best "Other VAG" at it's first show. And he absolutely loves the way it performs on his RS4. 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!...158655817524997.35145.135942293129683&theater


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Luke, the hardlines turned out nice. :thumbup: Thanks for posting the link to the pics Brian!


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

Holy ****!! Those seats are insane


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The interior on the RS4 is sweet!

Thanks for getting your orders in folks. I have a feeling you all are going to love these!

I'm going to try to respond to all unanswered PMs tonight. :beer:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Do you happened to know max and min height of these B7 kits


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

OffLineR said:


> Do you happened to know max and min height of these B7 kits


 What height are you looking for? We measure heights from bottom of wheel lip to fender. I can give you those and you can adjust if your intended wheel size is different.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the orders folks


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

Pre-order placed


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Scooch said:


> Pre-order placed


 You're officially on the list Mark :thumbup:


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

getting closer and closer to the ship date


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Hell yeah we are! I just called Air Lift yesterday to verify that everything is on schedule, the answer is YES.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

This means i better find a car asap:screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

*More Pics of new Air Lift Kit*



[email protected] said:


> Hell yeah we are! I just called Air Lift yesterday to verify that everything is on schedule, the answer is YES.


 I hope you guys are getting excited!! This is certainly one of the best if not THE best kit Air Lift has done to date. And we're just getting the party started! 

Here are some more teaser pics for you guys from our second Pilot tester Harry D. He wasn't ready to cut it up...yet. Maybe if you taunt him he will come around! He also apologizes for the "winter mode" but it's still snowing in NJ.


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

can. not. wait.


----------



## Jas87 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Guys, Jas from the UK ordered mine for my Audi A4 Cab can't wait cars just sitting here for the air to arrive


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Now these are out I cannot wait to start hunting for a b6 avant. Much love to airlift !


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

*They're heeeeeeeeeere............*

On the skid! Ready to ship....and it is NOT an April fools joke! :laugh:

As promised on time, another smokin' kit from your good friends at Air Lift.










Front kit: We have rears too.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> On the skid! Ready to ship....and it is NOT an April fools joke! :laugh:
> 
> As promised on time, another smokin' kit from your good friends at Air Lift.


:beer::beer::beer: Can't wait to get these shipping out to all our patient customers who already pre-ordered!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The pre-order deal is about to end. Please get your orders in to us today if you want to take advantage of these discounts! :beer::beer:


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

see those boxes sure makes me happy


----------



## 1dopeA4 (Aug 5, 2010)

just ordered my kit, cant wait to receive them > then i need to find a place to get them installed


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

1dopeA4 said:


> just ordered my kit, cant wait to receive them > then i need to find a place to get them installed


If you're in the midwest I've been told I'm pretty hospitable


----------



## Jas87 (Mar 28, 2011)

cant wait


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

finally... april 4th


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

Can't
Friggen
Wait
:thumbup:


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

you guys wont be disappointed! i see a b6/b7 airlift gtg


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

so close kiddos!


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

if airlift keeps on truckin like this their B5 Passat kit will be released before the pallet from bagyard gets here, lol! good work guys! P.S. you could accept that as a challenge  if you guys get a kit ready before the bagyards get here i would gladly swap my order from BY to airlift!


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

1lojet1281 said:


> i would gladly swap my order from BY to airlift!


That's what I did. The guys at bagriders were totally cool with it 
:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Scooch said:


> That's what I did. The guys at bagriders were totally cool with it
> :thumbup:


Anything for you guys :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Audi kits shipping out as of yesterday :laugh:


----------



## 1dopeA4 (Aug 5, 2010)

ooooh yeah... i ready have my appointment set up for next week..  best going home present i ever bought myself


----------



## Jas87 (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Jas87 said:


>


I'm assuming you got that email? haha


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

Got mine today. They look pretty dope. Let's hear how some of you guys have them set up (strut length and dampening setting)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Scooch-

Damping is pre-set at 10 from full stiff to work well with a 1.8t engine. If you have a 6 or 8 cyl, you need to stiffen the fronts up to 7 or so to compensate for the extra weight.

The shocks in the front are at the lowest position so if you cut, you can get as low as possible. If you don't want to cut, you can leave the fronts alone but lengthen the rears maybe 0.75 inches so you have no reverse rake when you slam it.

Hope that helps!
:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

have had mine for a few days now. install monday or tuesday. youll be seeing a full thread on it next week


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

You guys should throw some pics up in our photo thread once your installs are finished! Good luck everyone. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

will do sir:beer:


----------

